# Catfish bait soap



## Jean (May 11, 2002)

Have heard about a soap that people make that can be used for catfish bait. Does anyone know anything about this. Thanks in advance for your attention.
Jean


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Plain old Ivory soap.

http://www.katmasters.com/bait.html

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/catfish-fishing/gf_aa086704a/


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep,Ivory.
I use it for sethooks.
Use a heavy egg sinker,and it'll float just off the bottom.I caught a 42# flathead on it.
I score the bar iirst,break it into chunks,and drill a hole through it.That way,you can run the eye end of the treble hook through it,and tie on.....if ya' try to jam a hook through it,it usually breaks.
Give it a try........I've found it a real productive bait,and I catch fewer turtltes,snakes,gators,etc with soap.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

When I was a kid I used to hear about people using pink Camay soap. Never tried it myself.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I found this the other day

http://www.catfishbaitsoap.com/

big rockpile


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

When I was a kid my father fished catfish in the Kissime river near Okeechobee Florida. He used box/trout line with 500 hooks. He often used pink Camay soap. He would warm it in the oven till is was soft, and my job was to cut it into small squares and bait the box-line. I like this job,cause I sure hated having to bait it with the june bugs!!!!!!!

Does anyone still use trout/box lines?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Milkwitch said:


> When I was a kid my father fished catfish in the Kissime river near Okeechobee Florida. He used box/trout line with 500 hooks. He often used pink Camay soap. He would warm it in the oven till is was soft, and my job was to cut it into small squares and bait the box-line. I like this job,cause I sure hated having to bait it with the june bugs!!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone still use trout/box lines?


 :shrug: Don't know! I use Trout Lines.

big rockpile


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Another soap used for catfish is a Mexican brand called "Zote". The key to the soap is that it is superfatted. Zote is like 66% fat. The fat trail from the dissolving soap is what attracts the cats.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i wish my boyfriend was a member of HT, i keep teling him you CAN catch fish with soap and corn, he wont believe me.


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

Attn big rockpile and others on this forum. Do not order from the link you posted, ******* bait soap. He took my money and has never sent my order and still has my $36. plus and will not answer his emails. The post office said to bring everything to them and they would take care of it for me.
Bill


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

porboy298 said:


> Attn big rockpile and others on this forum. Do not order from the link you posted, ******* bait soap. He took my money and has never sent my order and still has my $36. plus and will not answer his emails. The post office said to bring everything to them and they would take care of it for me.
> Bill



Glad you said something. I was getting ready to order from him :shrug:


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

I wish somebody would have told me about this .... YESTERDAY!! :flame: 
I guess I will wait and see. :Bawling:
Now the tracking info from paypal won't come up. Dale.


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

I just recieved my order from *******'s. It arrived in 7 days. Now if the flooding will go away, I will give it a try and report to you about it, Dale.


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

Hey Dale,
Must be our lucky day. My order came in today. It only took from March 30, 2007 till today for mine to make it. What's that, only 75 days. I ordered some bait from another place and it was about 7 days in the mail to me.
Bill


----------



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

I have heard of people using soap and I have heard of people using old cheese too. I have never tried either of these. I don't fish for catfish very often but the people in my family usally catch tiny fish and use them for bait.
Belle


----------

